# What do I feed my Black Ghost Knife?



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey I got a new Black ghost knife and i have been feeding it sun dried baby shrimp and it seems to be eating them but is it enough. I have the Tetramin Fish food with three in one food types. It has flakes, really small slow sinking pellets and sun dried baby shrimp. Is this good enough to keep a bgk healthy?

thanks, jim


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Get some frozen foods for that baby, they like frozen brine shrimp and bloodworms. Mysis shrimp has a bit more of what it needs. But as stated in your other thread get him a bigger tank.
They can be trained to eat from your fingers. I had one at 14 inches that would let me pet him.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

susankat said:


> I had one at 14 inches that would let me pet him.


That's pretty cute. ._.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

if you get some of this stuff called H20 Life 50/50, it has shrimp and bloodworms mixed in. I've been feeing my whole tank that for months and they're all doing well.


----------

